# Farbbild zu Ausmalbild



## CreatorX (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, da meine Kinder gerne (aus)malen, dachte ich mir, kann ich ihnen ja aus beliebigen Motiven aus dem Netz, einfach Ausmalbilder erstellen. Kein Problem, ich habe ja Photoshop, dachte ich mir. Nun habe ich schon ziemlich lange herum probiert und festgestellt, dass das gar nicht so einfach ist, wie gedacht.

Nehmen wir mal dieses Bild als Vorlage:


http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/8100000/Simba-Nala-simba-and-nala-8120156-500-532.jpg

Nachdem Anfangs gar kein so richtiges Ergebnis entstehen wollte, dachte ich mir, stelle ich eben erstmal nur die beiden Löwen frei, dupliziere die Ebene, veringere auf der neu erstellten Ebene die Sättigung, dupliziere diese wiederum und wende darauf "Farbig abwedeln" an. Zum Schluss, markiere ich die Außenumrisse und wende "Kontur füllen..." mit der Farbe Schwarz an, damit wenigstens schonmal die äußeren Konturen dem nahe kommen, was man von so einem Ausmalbild gewohnt ist.
Das Zwischenergebnis war dann halbwegs brauchbar:



Allerdings gab es im Inneren noch sehr viele graue Stellen. Daraufhin habe ich mit dem "Abwedler"-Werkzeug grob alles Graue beseitigt, wodurch die Flächen zwar schön weiß wurden, aber die vorher schon recht dünnen inneren Konturen dadurch noch viel dünner wurden und sogar stellenweise ganz weg sind:



So jetzt meine Frage, gibt es bessere Methoden, bzw. das ganze zu automatisieren (am besten so, dass ich das ganze Bild verwenden kann ohne freizustellen) ? Außerdem, wenn ich es weiterhin so mache wie bisher, wie bekomm ich die inneren Konturen am besten verstärkt ohne aufwändige Handarbeit?

PS. Ich besitze auch Illustrator, aber da bekomme ich mit der "Nachzeichnen" Funktion so gar kein gutes Ergebnis hin. Eventuell hat jemand ne gute Anleitung für dieses Programm.


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Helfen kann ich Dir zwar nicht, aber damit die lieben Kleinen erstmal beschäftigt sind und Weihnachten ihre neuen Buntstifte  ausprobieren können, kannst Du die Zeit bis zur Lösung des Problems ja erstmal überbrücken.
Z.b. mit Bildern von http://www.free-coloringpages.net

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## CreatorX (15. Dezember 2011)

Ok, danke erstmal dafür ^^


----------



## Zinken (15. Dezember 2011)

Also bei diesem Bild kannst Du den Hintergrund fast vollständig über 'Anpassungen - Schwarzweiß' entsorgen. Damit hast Du bei der Umwandlung eine genauere Kontrolle über die Helligkeit der einzelnen Farben (gibt es auch als Einstellungsebene). Ansonsten könnten Dir vielleicht noch 'Selektive Farbkorrektur' und 'Tontrennung' weiterhelfen.


----------



## chmee (25. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht bringt es auch was,
in den *Lab-Modus* zu wechseln und sich dort den L-Kanal zu schnappen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sneer (25. Januar 2012)

Der Photocopy-Filter könnte auch etwas helfen, wenn man die Details auf 1 setzt.
(Filter/Sketch/Photocopy)


----------

